# Hurtigruten's expedition cruise ship Fram trapped in ice



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Hurtigruten's cruise ship Fram was trapped in ice in the Antarctic freed by Portsmouth based HMS Protector.

Details

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-21140661


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

"The area is prone to changes in winds and local currents, and ships can quickly become trapped, sometimes for weeks, when the concentration of pack ice increases." says the BBC site.

"MS Fram was built in 2007 with one mission in mind - to bring her guests closer to nature, wildlife and unforgettable experiences. " says the brochure

4 metre thick ice, 318 PAX, 74 crew, 2 covered lifeboats (the rest go into rafts) in the Antarctic?

Something big is going to happen down there, I get an awful feeling.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Video of the ship being helped out:

http://www.vg.no/reise/artikkel.php?artid=10106621

According to Hurtigruten there was never any problem: Fram was escorted in, and then out, as was agreed upon with the icebreaker. They don't much like the Royal Navy's version of the story.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Well we know the news won't let the truth get in the way of a good story.. and now we have 2 good stories about this cruise.


----------

